# ==> A magical hair-care product! <==



## Esperanza (Sep 15, 2007)

*KARITE No rinse nutritive concentrate* - Express treatment for very dry and rebellious hair







I bought this product months ago and I've been using it once in a week or every two weeks, depending on my hair condition. My scalp and hair have a tendency to be a bit oily but as I have very long hair, the ends are often dry and damaged. 
Since I discovered that product, I don't have that kind of issues anymore. I'm totally in love with it, thanks to the Karite my hair is all soft and shiny, I recommend it to everyone of you who have dry and "rebellious" hair as they say! Plus it really detangles the hair and believe me, this is one of my priorities!

Karite has softening, nourishing and restructuring properties and I've never found the same awesome result with another hair-care product. I'll definitely repurchase it (actually I'm thinking of buying an enormous box of René Furterer products, they are fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## nunu (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for sharing! i'll definately look for it


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 18, 2007)

You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also want to recommend the *KARITE Intense nourishing conditioning cream*: I use this since a year now, after a basic shampoo and all over my towel-dried hair and I leave it on for about 10-15 minutes (5 min if I'm in a hurry and it works well too). Of course it's better if you apply it while taking a bath.






And here's the website, if you want to have a look to all their fab products  http://www.renefurterer.com/


----------



## msmack (Sep 18, 2007)

looks good! i'll have to try it!!! my hair needs all the 'care' it can get!


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought a Karité leave in spray conditioner yesterday but I'm not sure if it's the same brand...is yours in a green packaging? Mine is sort of a beige packaging with no green anywhere, I will have to look at it again tonight to see what it is exactly called. But it smells like coconut and I like it thus far - have only used it once though.

They also had a tub of a conditioner mask, but again, not in a green container, like the pics I found on Google.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I bought a Karité leave in spray conditioner yesterday but I'm not sure if it's the same brand...is yours in a green packaging? Mine is sort of a beige packaging with no green anywhere, I will have to look at it again tonight to see what it is exactly called. But it smells like coconut and I like it thus far - have only used it once though.

They also had a tub of a conditioner mask, but again, not in a green container, like the pics I found on Google._

 
Mmm, looks like it's another brand... mine hasn't got any coconut scent (too bad, I love it!) and has a green pump dispenser. Here a pic:


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah I checked the bottle again last night, mine is called "Les Karités", how dumb. It's not the same product. Darn, I've never seen that one in the shops here...The one I have is ok, but nothing amazing...


----------



## Babylard (Mar 28, 2008)

do you know where i can get this in canada? :S


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thanks for sharing! i'll definately look for it_

 


I'm using Kerastase products, but I'd like to give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it looks great hair treatment


----------



## swetnmellow (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yeah I checked the bottle again last night, mine is called "Les Karités", how dumb. It's not the same product. Darn, I've never seen that one in the shops here...The one I have is ok, but nothing amazing..._

 
"les Karités" conditionner works very well on my hair, i leave for 10-15mns and it makes it soft and shiny!


----------

